
Show HN: ImgPush – Minimalist Self-Hosted Image Upload Service for Your App - hauxir
https://github.com/hauxir/imgpush
======
hauxir
Wrote this for my own app to host user avatars, hopefully useful to someone
else.

~~~
tughas
Would be nice to have a license as well.

~~~
hauxir
done!

------
stephenr
> imgpush requires docker

I find that extremely hard to believe.

~~~
hauxir
You are technically correct but it's easier to get it up and running using
docker as it contains all the dependencies needed to run it and works on every
operating system with very little overhead.

Simply easier to tell people to use docker rather then writing a separate
guide for every OS don't you think?

